# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Tuyên Quang Tân Trào, Suối khoáng nóng Mỹ Lâm

## huydantravel

Du lịch Tuyên Quang - Tân Trào - Suối khoáng nóng Mỹ Lâm
(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)
Giới thiệu chương trình:
Tuyên Quang là tỉnh có tiềm năng du lịch đa dạng, phong phú và hấp dẫn, đáp ứng được nhiều loại hình du lịch như du lịch lịch sử cách mạng, lịch sử văn hóa, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch sinh thái. Tuyên Quang có 22 dân tộc anh em cùng chung sống với những lễ hội truyền thống mang đậm bản sắc văn hóa của mảnh đất, con người giàu truyền thống cách mạng và giàu lòng mến khách. 
Chương trình chi tiết:
 NGÀY 1: TUYÊN QUANG   (Ăn trưa, tối)
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch ánh sao mới – New Starlight Travel đón Quý khách khởi hành đi thăm quan Tuyên quang, trên đường đi Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh miền núi Trung du. 
 10h00: Đến Tuyên quang quý khách nhận phòng. Ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
 Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn tới suối khoáng thiên nhiên Mỹ Lâm - khu nghỉ dưỡng suối khoáng Mỹ Lâm được xây dựng trên ngọn đồi thoai thoải nơi có dòng suối chảy qua, rất hữu hiệu cho việc chữa bệnh, với các dịch vụ như tắm khoáng, tắm bùn, massage…Nước tắm luôn điều hòa và giữ ấm ở nhiệt độ 40-42 độ C luôn mang đến cho cơ thể bạn cảm giác khoan khoái, dễ chịu. Quý khách thư giãn và ngâm mình trong bồn tắm nóng. 
16h00: Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi ngắm nhìn phong cảnh Tuyên Quang về đêm.
 NGÀY 2 : TUYÊN QUANG  (ăn sáng, trưa)
 Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách thăm đền Hạ, đền Thượng ,thăm Đền Cảnh Xanh, tiếp tục hành trình xe đưa quý khách đi khu di tích Tân Trào.
 Buổi trưa : Ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi
 13h00: Quý khách lên xe đi tắm Suối khoáng nóng Mỹ Lâm 
 15h00: Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến thăm quan.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 850.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM 
1.	Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
2.	Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 70.000VND/bữa, ăn sáng 20.000VND/bữa. 
3.	Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
4.	Phòng nghỉ: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*. phòng 2 người/ phòng, đầy đủ tiện nghi 
5.	Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh. 
6.	Vé tắm nước nóng 
7.	Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
8.	Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM
•	Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 
NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

